# Jeffery Lewis in Hebden Bridge



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 13, 2009)

thursday 27th august at the trades club!

im well excited, anyone going?


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2009)

seeing him in preston instead...


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2009)

pish, playing Sheffield the day after, but I've just arranged to be away


----------



## mauvais (Aug 17, 2009)

Seeing him in Southampton this Friday. Saw him last year at Field Day, was aaaaaaaace


----------



## mauvais (Aug 22, 2009)

This was a really top night. Jack Lewis and the Fisherman Three were great too, maybe even better.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2009)

Was it busy in HB and Preston? He rams them in in London but I someone told me some of the regional shows don't be that busy which I find a bit hard to believe.


----------



## Tacita (Aug 22, 2009)

Good call. Is there w/chair access at trades?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> thursday 27th august at the trades club!
> 
> im well excited, anyone going?



I think we are going


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 22, 2009)

Shirl said:


> I think we are going



cool..im going with a mate, well looking forward to it!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> cool..im going with a mate, well looking forward to it!



Maybe see you in the bar, I'll be the old bat with bald headed bloke. 





Ooops, that describes half the couples in Hebden  
I'll wear my urban t-shirt


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Was it busy in HB and Preston? He rams them in in London but I someone told me some of the regional shows don't be that busy which I find a bit hard to believe.


preston's tuesday. it'll sell out, we love him up here...


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 22, 2009)

i was through hebden on train a few weeks ago and decided that i wanna visit for walks with camera , looked lovely place


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2009)

northeastoipunk said:


> i was through hebden on train a few weeks ago and decided that i wanna visit for walks with camera , looked lovely place



I'll give you a guided tour if you give me some notice of when you are coming


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 23, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Maybe see you in the bar, I'll be the old bat with bald headed bloke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll be the young chap with red hair.


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2009)

he was cracking last night... packed house too. and only a fiver...

he's got a horrible beard though.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 27, 2009)

still a few tix left for this tonight!

x


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 28, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Maybe see you in the bar, I'll be the old bat with bald headed bloke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good to see you tonight shirl.


how utterly BRILLIANT was that gig..im still really buzzing from it. jeff was on top form and the support band (well, his band... the fisherman 3/the wowz/junkyard) relly blew me away as well..

top, TOP gig


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> good to see you tonight shirl.
> 
> 
> how utterly BRILLIANT was that gig..im still really buzzing from it. jeff was on top form and the support band (well, his band... the fisherman 3/the wowz/junkyard) relly blew me away as well..
> ...



I really enjoyed the night too. I loved both sets, the two bands.

Wolfie had seen Jeff before at the Big chill last year but it was a first for me. I'd definitely go out of my way to him them again. The Trades was more energised than I ever remember before, mind you I usually manage to stumble upon flaming hippie nights


----------

